# Are heat transfers permanent like screen printing?



## oupius (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm wondering if it's possible to affix a tshirt design permanently onto your shirt without the design washing off after just a few washes? Or will I have to look into tshirt printing?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Heat Transfer?*

Are you referring to transfer paper? If so, the quality papers along with the proper printer and inks will provide a long lasting print.


----------



## oupius (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: Heat Transfer?*



proworlded said:


> Are you referring to transfer paper? If so, the quality papers along with the proper printer and inks will provide a long lasting print.


Oh okay thank you very much that's good to hear.

I just want to know is.. all I need for a long lasting washable shirt is vinyl,transfer ink and a heat press? Am I missing something?


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Heat Transfer?*

That covers it as long as you're using the right printing material with the right type of shirt. As if doing sublimation printing, use only polyester shirt. With transfers, light paper for light shirts & opaque paper for dark colors.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Heat Transfer?*



oupius said:


> Oh okay thank you very much that's good to hear.
> 
> I just want to know is.. all I need for a long lasting washable shirt is vinyl,transfer ink and a heat press? Am I missing something?


Vinyl is a different creature. It is a transfer, but requires a cutter/plotter. There are also special printer/cutters that can make vinyl prints for clothes but they start at over $8,000.

What you need is JPSS transfer paper and a printer that uses pigment ink. Dye ink will wash out and bleed.


----------



## oupius (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: Heat Transfer?*



lben said:


> Vinyl is a different creature. It is a transfer, but requires a cutter/plotter. There are also special printer/cutters that can make vinyl prints for clothes but they start at over $8,000.
> 
> What you need is JPSS transfer paper and a printer that uses pigment ink. Dye ink will wash out and bleed.


Thank you, with JPSS the shirt is washable right? I looked into vinyl and you're right that's a whole different ball game for the price.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Heat Transfer?*

It is washable.. IF you use pigment ink. If your printer has dye ink in it then it will wash out regardless of the kind of transfer paper you use because it bleeds in water. Pigment ink won't bleed when it gets wet. JPSS is only for white or very light pastel colors. There is a different paper for dark fabrics but I have never used it so I don't know anything about it except that the image has to be cut out of the transfer, usually with a contour cut with a cutter/plotter.


----------



## VictorConcepts (May 27, 2013)

I've used it on a couple jobs that a customer really really wanted a full color image but only on a few shirts where screen printing would not be feasible! I used my plotter to contour cut the polymer coating around my image off the paper which is kind of a pain because it's so thin, but it yielded a print just as good as a DTG! IMO JPSS is awesome!


----------

